# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Indy - Internet Direct

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Indy - Internet Direct

Indy est une bibliothque de composants rseau pour Delphi, C ++ Builder, Delphi.NET et FreePascal.





Cette bibliothque est incluse dans linstallation par dfaut de RAD Studio depuis 2006.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Charly910

Bien, mais je ne vois pas le numro de version ?
A+
Charly

----------

